# Casino



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope this is for off topic discussion. If it isn't I apologize I looked around but couldn't find one.... Has anybody won big at the casino lately? I've been having some ridiculously good luck. I'm wondering if its me or in general lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I hope this is for off topic discussion. If it isn't I apologize I looked around but couldn't find one.... Has anybody won big at the casino lately? I've been having some ridiculously good luck. I'm wondering if its me or in general lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Must be you! 
I went this past weekend and got probably $50 up. Lost it all. Maybe I'll give you my money and you play for me! I'll share it with ya!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lets meet up and you can rub some of that luck off on me I never win at the casino  the most I've won is 100$ and that was over a year ago! Now my father in law recently won big. But I never can be able. Although I haven't hit up the casino that's officially paid off now. Everyone says they're paying good.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol!!! I won over $12000 night before last and then 2 months ago I won over $20000 in one night. I would say this year I've won between $80k and $100k

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Omg. Ok. I'm gonna give you 50 bucks next time I have it lol. You live close to me, what casino do you win all this at??? I need to visit it haha. I wanna go to buffalo run. Too bad I'm way to scared to spend money lol. My husband makes fun of me. When we have extra money but I refuse to spend anything and I say we're broke

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Omg. Ok. I'm gonna give you 50 bucks next time I have it lol. You live close to me, what casino do you win all this at??? I need to visit it haha. I wanna go to buffalo run. Too bad I'm way to scared to spend money lol. My husband makes fun of me. When we have extra money but I refuse to spend anything and I say we're broke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lmao!!! I've wont most of it at Downstream but my $20k night was at the outpost. I have NO luck at all at buffalo run.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

See I won my 100 at downstream but it's always so crowded I hate to go. And I have a favorite machine and it's always full 
My father in law won 15000 at Downstream a while back. But he always wins lol. Casinos just don't like me.

I have free play to Quapaw Casino from a Naturals game since they won(woohoo!) but that's an hour drive I just haven't felt like making haha.

I did win 10 at Indigo sky though.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> See I won my 100 at downstream but it's always so crowded I hate to go. And I have a favorite machine and it's always full
> My father in law won 15000 at Downstream a while back. But he always wins lol. Casinos just don't like me.
> 
> I have free play to Quapaw Casino from a Naturals game since they won(woohoo!) but that's an hour drive I just haven't felt like making haha.
> ...


What's your favorite machine?? I've lost probably $3k at indigo sky and not won a penny so I don't care for that place. It's beautiful but they are tight!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I had free play haha. I'm all about free play!

I like the Cash Wheel(I call it the hot shot machine). It rolls the slots and if three mini slots pop up it rolls those too on your spin. Then if you get the last one with mini slots you get to spin the big wheel on top. And the diamond game but I forget what it's called.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> I had free play haha. I'm all about free play!
> 
> I like the Cash Wheel(I call it the hot shot machine). It rolls the slots and if three mini slots pop up it rolls those too on your spin. Then if you get the last one with mini slots you get to spin the big wheel on top. And the diamond game but I forget what it's called.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Ahh I see. I've never played that I stick with vgt so at least I know what the heck is going on. I'm all about free play too lol I get $40 a week free play from downstream because of my frequent stupid miles 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lucky! I hardly go anymore. Used to go with my mom. But don't hardly ever anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

